# IELTS - general reading and writing



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I just started preparing for IELTS (General) and I have found a lot of materials, but currently I'm learning using official Cambridge IELTS examination papers (for example, this one Amazon.com: Cambridge IELTS 8 Self-study Pack (Student's Book with Answers and Audio CDs (2)): Official Examination Papers from University of Cambridge ESOL Examinations (IELTS Practice Tests) (9780521173803): Cambridge ESOL: Books).

As I noticed, this "family" of books has only academic reading and writing. Can anybody tell me how general reading and writing look like? Does general writing means writing letter and essay or not? By letter I mean: "Complaint", "Request letter", "Job application", "Personal letter" and "Business letter" and by essay I mean something similar to academic writing essay.

Thanks in advance,
Miljan


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Go thro this thread for more ielts information.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html
_
This is also one of the best videos for IELTS preparation

Australia Network - Study English - IELTS Preparation

I followed "Ace the IELTS" book which is simple and superb...straight to the point he says how to crack the exam
_


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

knyazs said:


> Thanks a lot!


You can also go through the ielts blog. Just type this in a google search and it will give u the link. It's got lot of materials and samples for all modules.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*HI I have pleanty of materials*



knyazs said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just started preparing for IELTS (General) and I have found a lot of materials, but currently I'm learning using official Cambridge IELTS examination papers (for example, this one Amazon.com: Cambridge IELTS 8 Self-study Pack (Student's Book with Answers and Audio CDs (2)): Official Examination Papers from University of Cambridge ESOL Examinations (IELTS Practice Tests) (9780521173803): Cambridge ESOL: Books).
> 
> ...


Hi I have plenty of materials for general please pm msg me with mail id i will try to send out as much as i can


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi I have plenty of materials for general please pm msg me with mail id i will try to send out as much as i can


my mail is : [email protected]
Im also willing to do the general exam in next month. Can you please share the materials you got for general test.

Thanks


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Sent some materials*



dilruk336 said:


> my mail is : [email protected]
> Im also willing to do the general exam in next month. Can you please share the materials you got for general test.
> 
> Thanks


Hi dilruk336,

sent couple of mails with some materials, let me know if they are of useful for you.


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

@pranar1: thanks for the ielts-blog, it's really great site!

@rajlaxman2000: my email is [email protected] Thanks in advance


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*sent materials*



knyazs said:


> @pranar1: thanks for the ielts-blog, it's really great site!
> 
> @rajlaxman2000: my email is [email protected]. Thanks in advance


Hi Mail sent let me know if you need more info


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi Mail sent let me know if you need more info


Please send me the material as I am writing mine this week.


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*PM u r mail id*



zivziva said:


> Please send me the material as I am writing mine this week.


Hi pm u r mail id i will send the materials i have for writing


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi I have plenty of materials for general please pm msg me with mail id i will try to send out as much as i can


My email id is [email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## chakravarthy208 (Sep 26, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi I have plenty of materials for general please pm msg me with mail id i will try to send out as much as i can


Hi Rajlaxaman,
Can you please share me the IELTS Materials to my mail ID.
[email protected]
Thanks & Regards,
Chakravarthy K.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi raj

Can you please send IELTS material to my ID [email protected]

Thanks in Advance


----------



## tej (Sep 24, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi I have plenty of materials for general please pm msg me with mail id i will try to send out as much as i can



Hi Raj ,

Could you please send this material to me at my gmail id coolengineer2002 

Thanks in Advance
Regards,
Tej


----------



## coolcarrot (Nov 28, 2012)

the information is very useful thanx


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

coolcarrot said:


> the information is very useful thanx


please email it to me also. monavy at gmail dot com


----------



## shalinitech (Dec 16, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi I have plenty of materials for general please pm msg me with mail id i will try to send out as much as i can


Hey,
I'll be going for IELTS this month & eagerly looking for IELTS material to go through.
Please mail me the IELTS material @ [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## snjpra85 (Oct 18, 2014)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi dilruk336,
> 
> sent couple of mails with some materials, let me know if they are of useful for you.


I have booked my ielts test on 1/11/14 . Could you able to send me some writing material and general reading question paper ,,

if i unable to complete before next 20/11. it will create big issue in my visa...

thx.
sanjay


----------



## snjpra85 (Oct 18, 2014)

snjpra85 said:


> I have booked my ielts test on 1/11/14 . Could you able to send me some writing material and general reading question paper ,,
> 
> if i unable to complete before next 20/11. it will create big issue in my visa...
> 
> ...


If you can send me some general ielts test material it will makes really grateful for me ..


reading and writing materials..


----------



## snjpra85 (Oct 18, 2014)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi I have plenty of materials for general please pm msg me with mail id i will try to send out as much as i can


can you able to send me on my email account
snjpra85 @ gmail.com


----------

